

Multi-language Support for the JVM - pmattos
http://openjdk.java.net/projects/mlvm/

======
johnrob
This seems like it could be complicated - can we decouple the JVM from java?
Assuming I have a lisp compiler for the JVM, an important question is how my
lisp app will interact with some third party java app. Perhaps the language
itself (lisp in this case) will have to come with some library for dealing
with java classes and objects, in the spirit of dlls on win32.

~~~
airhadoken
There _is_ a lisp (Scheme) compiler for the JVM,
<http://www.gnu.org/software/kawa/index.html> I use it all the time; I think
it's great. The hard questions about lisp and java interaction haven't
necessarily been solved but earnest attempt have been made to do so.

